# Rum B a l l s - Recipes Please



## LadyFlynt (Nov 22, 2006)

I know, I know the title is going to be censored!

Does anyone have a recipe for Rum ***** (spherical items)?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 22, 2006)

You might consider this one. (Oy, the link is messed up due to the censor, but you can search the site for the r u m b a l l s recipe.)

My wife made some wonderful (Myers) rum cake tonight. Mmm, good!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 22, 2006)

The censor thing is funny.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 22, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 22, 2006)

I know...this is the one word I wish they would release...but the misuse of it in the past...


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 23, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> The censor thing is funny.



I liked it better when it translated that nasty word into "guts". There were some hilarious changes.


----------



## Herald (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is my recipe.

Take one dozen nerfbauls. Soak overnight in Ronrico 151. Wala....rumbauls.

 

P.S. They don't taste very good but they have great dietary fiber.


----------



## Theoretical (Nov 23, 2006)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Here is my recipe.
> 
> Take one dozen nerfbauls. Soak overnight in Ronrico 151. Wala....rumbauls.
> 
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Nov 23, 2006)

Now _that_ would be a misuse of the whole concept of rumspheres


----------



## Herald (Nov 23, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> I know, I know the title is going to be censored!
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe for Rum ***** (spherical items)?



Ingredients

* 1 c. crushed vanilla wafers
* 1 c. ground pecans or walnuts
* 1 c. confectioners sugar
* 2 Tb. cocoa
* 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 Tb corn syrup
* 1/4 c. Ronrico 151 (BaptistinCrisis' favorite rum) - or equiv.

Grind the nuts in a food processor until very finely chopped. This will take a minute or minute and a half.

Mix crushed (fine, but not to a powder!) cookies, nuts, sugar and cocoa. Add combined syrup and rum. Let sit for a few days in the refrigerator; the batter improves with age.

Shape into 3/4-inch diameter bauls and roll in confectioners sugar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2006)

Stephanie Jaworksi, Joyofbaking.com



> Rum b a l l s are the perfect adult indulgence for as their name implies, 'rum' b a l l s contain rum and since we do not bake these cookies the alcohol taste and content are not lost during baking. These really taste delicious and are so quick and easy to make you have to wonder why they are not more popular. Now, I will tell you a few ways to maximize the flavor of these little gems. First, I recommend toasting the pecans to bring out their wonderful flavor. Then you can either chop them up finely with a knife or you can process them in your food processor. Just make sure you do not process the nuts to a paste. And don't feel you have to use pecans, for walnuts, hazelnuts, or almonds also make excellent rum b a l l s. While many recipes call for finely crushed vanilla wafers, I have recently taken to using crushed shortbread cookies. Other ideas are to use crushed meringues, ginger cookies, chocolate wafers, or even leftover cake can be substituted for the vanilla wafers. When it comes to the other ingredients in this recipe, cocoa powder means either natural or Dutch-processed, your choice. Rum means dark, white, or light. In fact, although these are called rum b a l l s you could make bourbon b a l l s simply by replacing the rum with bourbon. You will probably notice that after mixing the ingredients the batter can be quite sticky. So, to prevent your hands from becoming a mess, I usually first chill the batter for about 30 minutes and then I lightly butter the palms of my hands (or spray them with Pam) before forming the b a l l s. While I like to roll the b a l l s in powdered sugar, you could also roll them in granulated white sugar, cocoa powder or even chopped nuts. These really taste better if left for at least a few days so the flavors have time to mingle and soften. Make sure to store the rum b a l l s in a covered container in the refrigerator but bring them to room temperature before serving.
> 
> Note: Corn Syrup is a thick, sweet syrup made from cornstarch that is available both clear (light) and brown (dark). It is ideal in candy making as it does not crystallize when heated. It is sold in glass bottles.
> 
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks, this is a keeper!!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 23, 2006)

It definately looks like a keeper.

Question...would baking them make it more acceptable for children and anabaptists (though I would love to serve it to certain anabaptists and not say a word  )?


----------



## turmeric (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't know - when we were Dispensationalists we used rum flavoring in fruitcake. Maybe baking real rum would taste better.


----------

